# Kohler Firmware Upgrade



## wdpuso (Sep 1, 2019)

I Kohler 14/Resal and I noticed there was a warning message "Exer not sch". It had been exercising okay last week. It would not let me reset the exercise schedule. I then decided to update the firmware as it was 3 levels back. In doing so, the update failed with a cyclic redundancy check and now I can't do anything at all. Oncue will not connect to the generator. Is there a way to reset the controller?


----------

